# beckhoff temperaturregler (tctempCtrl)



## Frau (3 August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe einen Problem und ich hoffe dass jemand mir helfen kann.
Ich möchte den Temperatur controller (tctempCtrl) von Beckhoff jetzt im mein projekt einbinden aber das funktioniert nicht und  ich weiss nicht warum obwohl ich habe die Anweisung von Beckhoff genau verfolgt (meine ich mindestens)

P.S. : Schrittweise Inbetriebnahme des Reglers habe ich von dieser Seite:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=../content/1031/TcPlcLibTempControl/HTML/TcPlcLibTempControl_FirstSteps.htm&id=


----------



## Frau (4 August 2011)

Hallo;

Bitte kann mir da jemand helfen. Beckhoff-Support sucht immer noch nach jemand der sich mit der selten benutzten controller sich gut auskennt, bis jetzt habe ich kein rückruf bekommen (obwohl man hat das versprochen).
:TOOL::TOOL:Bitte ich bin unter Zeit Druck.


----------



## Cassandra (4 August 2011)

Hallo Frau,

  mit dem Beckhoff-Teil kenne ich mich auch nicht aus. Bisher hab ich nur den Baustein „CTRL_PID“ von OSCAT verwendet, was auf Anhieb ging. 

  Das kannst du ja alternativ probieren…
  Bibliotek: BASIC LIB 332 CODESYS2 
  Handbuch: http://oscat.de/files/oscat_basic_doc_332_de.pdf Seite 357 ff

  Welche Hardware verwendest du?
  Ich vermute, eine Sparversion mit ARM- Processor? 

  LG Cassandra


----------



## Frau (4 August 2011)

Hallo Cassandra,

 ich denke ich habe das ding zum laufen gebracht, es hat mir zwei Tage Arbeit gekostet, und ich muss jetzt nur ein paar fine einstellungen für den Regler machen  und anschließend widme ich mich die nächste Aufgabe, nämlich die Visualisierung. Oh großer Gott das ist auch ein Thema wo ich überhaupt keine Ahnnung davon habe, bin gespannt ;-)

LG Frau und viel Dank für dein Unterstützung 

P.S.
Mein Hardware ist angemmessen und Überhaupt nicht  eine Sparversion mit ARM- Processor? ;-)


----------



## Cassandra (5 August 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Frau,
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]was hat eigentlich „nicht funktioniert“?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was hast du getan, damit es jetzt funktioniert?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat sich der Beckhoff- Support doch noch gemeldet?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Kannst du de[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]n Baustein FB_CTRL_TempController weiterempfehlen?[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat das Selftuning gut funktioniert oder bist du mit manueller Einstellung besser dran?[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Eine kurze Rückmeldung wäre schon nett...[/FONT] 

 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Was die VISU betrifft – ja, die hat ein paar Eigenheiten, die man kennen sollte. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Je nach Hardware, Betriebs-System und Firmware gibt es gewisse Einschränkungen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sieh mal hier und hier...[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Ansonsten ist sie aber recht einfach zu handhaben. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
LG Cassandra [/FONT]


----------



## mike_roh_soft (5 August 2011)

Habe den Bausteil auch in Verwendung...

Am besten man nimmt mal das Beispielsprogramm:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p.../html/tcplclibtempcontrol_sample.htm&id=14288

Darin sieht man über das ScopeView wie geregelt wird...


----------



## Frau (5 August 2011)

Cassandra schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo Frau,
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]was hat eigentlich „nicht funktioniert“?[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hat sich der Beckhoff- Support doch noch gemeldet?[/FONT]
> ...


1.[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Antwort:[/FONT]  Ich Habe heraus gefunden wie ich Externe Reglerparameter Eingeben kann 
 2. [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Antwort:[/FONT]  Nein bis Jetzt nicht.
3. [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Antwort:[/FONT]  Das ist viel zu Früh zu sagen ich bin doch noch nicht ganz fertig und vor allem noch nix getestet.
4.[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Antwort:[/FONT] Also ich muss ehrlich sagen mit manueller Einstellung ist Besser.
:lol::lol::lol:
LG Frau


----------



## Itus (2 Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich hab den FB_CTRL_TempController ebenfalls recht erfolgreich im Einsatz.
Bis anhin hab ich den Regler "nur" zum Heizen gebraucht und war sehr zufrieden.

Nun möchte ich auch eine Kühlung anhängen und gemäss Beschreibung sollte der Regler Heizen & Kühlen können.

Leider läuft dies bei mir nicht wie gewünscht. Das Teil heizt einfach nur - auch wenn der Sollwert 60°C über dem Istwert liegt, wird nicht gekühlt.....
Nach dem Autotuning werden die Heiz-Regelparameter auch wunderbar auf die Kühl-Parameter umgeschrieben. iMode ist auf Heizen und Kühlen eingestellt.

Hab das obige Verhalten am Beispielprogramm festgestellt.

Kann mir jemand helfen? 


Danke und Gruss
Itus


----------



## Itus (14 Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Hab das Problem mit dem Kühlen gelöst (bekommen) - danke an den Beckhoff-Support Schweiz.
Ich hatte einen Fehler in der Parametrierung des Reglers => Limiten für die Stellgrösse fY waren falsch.
0-100% anstelle von -100% bis +100% (Kühlen & Heizen).


Gruss
Itus


----------

